# Adding Lava rocks and remove old mulch



## kirridam (Dec 25, 2008)

*************** said:


> you can get it here for 5.99 a CU
> 
> http://http://lawn-and-garden.hardw...m=cpc&utm_term=602880&utm_campaign=googlebase
> 
> ...


Will rubber mulch last longer than lava rocks? I think the link to your website is missing?


----------



## jmb324 (Dec 29, 2008)

Call local nurseries/lawn and garden centers, even better is to see if there are any wholesale landscape supply places close by...it is cheaper to buy the materials bulk (usually sold by the yard) rather than the bagged stuff from Lowes etc. If you have a truck or trailer they can load you up...otherwise most places deliver for a fee.

Sometimes you can find used brick for edging. 

Whatever you decide to use--lava rock, mulch etc...make sure you put down a good weed barrier( NOT plastic)..or treat the area with a weed prevenative like "Preen" .... before you install the lava rock, it will make your life a lot easier later in the season.
good luck.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

You probably have considered this, but if the mulch is in a garden bed, the decomposing mulch provides nice organic nutrients to the soil. I use mulch for my garden beds and try to keep it around three inches deep.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Keep looking for a local landscape supply house, you will find one. A good place will have numerous types of stone to choose from. I replaced my wood mulch with red granite last year, and it looks great. Like the other fellow said, make sure you put down a good weed barrier under the rocks.

Steve


----------



## kirridam (Dec 25, 2008)

jmb324 said:


> Call local nurseries/lawn and garden centers, even better is to see if there are any wholesale landscape supply places close by...it is cheaper to buy the materials bulk (usually sold by the yard) rather than the bagged stuff from Lowes etc. If you have a truck or trailer they can load you up...otherwise most places deliver for a fee.
> 
> Sometimes you can find used brick for edging.
> 
> ...


jmb324,

Look like lava rock is very expensive! My plan was to remove the existing pine straw mulch around the house and replace it with lava rock. From what I calculated, it will cost me close to $700 to get the rocks in! It's too expensive! Can you suggest a different kind of mulch that would be safe around the house? I'm more concerned about keeping the house safe from insect/termites than planting anything in the mulch. Which mulch would be the best? Also, If I were to use those red mulch, how long will it last? Also, do I have to remove the existing pine straw mulch completely before I put the new stuff in?

Thanks,
k


----------

